# Relocating to cornwall/Devon



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

As the title says we are hoping to relocate to cornwall or devon in 2009-2010 and i am worried about where we can afford to live  

how do you find out what an area is like ? as it's too far for us to keep popping and checking out several different areas. at the moment we live in a small very quiet village on the outskirts of grimsby and have very little trouble with crime and the schools are excellent. does any one know how to find information about areas as i don't know where to start looking  

thanks, pam xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

It might not be quite what you are looking for but an excellent site is upmystreet.co.uk 
It shows you the demographic of the area, average house prices, council info, school results etc... and an ACORN classification which will tell you about the average profile of who lives in the area. There is masses of info on it so you need to have a good root around it to find all the info. It will work off areas and postcodes, it might help you narrow down the search and find houses you can afford.

Good luck
Rach


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thankyou hun   i'll go and look now while ds is having a nap 

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi 

If you look at the following they should help too

www.rightmove.co.uk - most estate agents put their houses on here as well as their own websites

www.aboutmyplace.co.uk - gives you a birdseye and an arial view of houses in post code areas

www.ourproperty.co.uk/ - give your the prices houses have sold for within a set postcode and surrounging areas

hope these help

/links


----------

